# Radioamatierisms >  par Zibeni

## guguce

Vai visos modulācijas veidos zibens izlāde ir dzirdama kā sprakšķi? 
Kā tas izklausās, ja viņu paātrināti ieraksta un palēnināti atskaņo?

----------


## WildGun

1. Droši vien. Jo īsāks impulss, jo plašāks spektrs.
2. Gan jau, ka iegūsi to pašu pērkonu. Tikai bez atbalsīm.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai visos modulācijas veidos zibens izlāde ir dzirdama kā sprakšķi? 
> Kā tas izklausās, ja viņu paātrināti ieraksta un palēnināti atskaņo?


 ar VLF uztvērēju var uztvert cauru gadu zibens sprakšķus, ja vajag, varu nosūtīt ierakstus un varēsi pamēģināt....
ir bijuši gadijumi, kad tie sprakšķi ir ar atbalsīm un tad izklausās kā karā... dzirdami tādi kā sprādzieni un šāvieni....
savkārt vasarā var dzirdēt tādus kā pokšķus uz basiem.... vienreiz bija "poping storm" un bija tīri interesanti... skaņa tāda kā lietus lāses sistos pret siltumnīcas plēvi....

----------

